# Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550



## Chicho (29. Oktober 2011)

*Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550*

Hi Leute,
mein Kumpel weiß nicht, welchen Gehäuselüfter er für sein Coolermaster Silencio 550 nehmen soll. Dort sind ja schon 2 120mm Lüfter mit 800 U/min verbaut (einer hinten oben und einer vorne oben). Jetzt wollte er gerne vorne unten noch einen Lüfter installieren und da wollte er fragen, ob der Coolermaster Ultra Silent 120mm mit 760 U/min ausreichen würde, um seine HDD und SSD zu kühlen oder ob er lieber den einen Lüfter von hinten nach vorne tauscht und hinten einen Coolermaster Turbine Master 0.8 mit 800 U/min anbringt (er ist ein Coolermaster-Fan ).
Hier noch sein System:

Intel Q6600 2,4 GHz (mit Coolermaster Hyper TX3 gekühlt)
EVGA GTX 460 1GB
ASUS P5G41T-M LX
4GB Kingston DDR3-1333
Toshiba Samsung TS-H653 DVD Brenner
Western Digital 500GB 7200 rpm
Intel 40 GB SSD
Be Quiet! Straight Power E8 400W

Würde da für die Kühlung der Ultra Silent vorne reichen oder sollte er lieber den Turbine Master nehmen und hinten anbringen?
Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Uter (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550*

Ich würde vorne unten einen rein blasen lassen und hinten oben einen raus, das sollte völlig reichen.
SSDs müssen nicht gekühlt werden und HDDs werden (ungedämmt) auch nicht so warm.

Wenn neue Lüfter gekauft werden sollen, dann würde ich bessere kaufen wie z.B. Noiseblocker Black SilentPro oder Be Quiet! Silent Wings USC/PWM oder Dark Wings. Ein P/L-Tipp wären Enermax T.B. Silence.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550*

Eigendlich ein langsames Modell für die Zwecke ausreichen um den Luftaustausch zu gewährleisten. Bei mir liefen die Lüfter nie schneller wie ca 650 / 700 Upm. Du könntest ja in Richtung BeQuiet Silent Wings schauen oder auch die langsamdrehenden Scythe


----------



## Chicho (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550*



> Wenn neue Lüfter gekauft werden sollen, dann würde ich bessere kaufen  wie z.B. Noiseblocker Black SilentPro oder Be Quiet! Silent Wings  USC/PWM oder Dark Wings. Ein P/L-Tipp wären Enermax T.B. Silence.


Also er wollte jetz nicht alle Lüfter ersetzen, sondern nur noch den einen Lüfter zusätzlich installieren, damit das Gehäuse nicht zu heißt wird (ist ja gedämmt und wird dadurch um ein paar Temps höher sein).



> Eigendlich ein langsames Modell für die Zwecke ausreichen um den  Luftaustausch zu gewährleisten. Bei mir liefen die Lüfter nie schneller  wie ca 650 / 700 Upm


Er hat halt Angst, dass die Lüfter nicht genug Luft rein- bzw. rausblasen, möchte die mitgelieferten Lüfter jedoch nicht ersetzen, da sie schön leise sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550*

Dann würde ich es so wählen das mehr Lüfter raussaugen wie reinblasen. Ja das Gehäuse ist leider nicht so der Bringer was die Temperaturen angeht.


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550*

mehrere lüfter rausblasen lassen? 
wie soll das funktionieren? das gehäuse hat nur einen rear 120er.

vorne zwei langsame 120er reinblasen lassen und hinten ein etwas schnelleres modell wieder raus.
mehr möglichkeiten gibts eh nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550*

Stimmt sorry war schon wieder woanders . Aber andersherum geht es auch per Überdruck


----------



## Abductee (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550*

das gehäuse saugt original vorne durch sehr schmale schlitze die luft an.
ich glaub nicht das man dort effektiv luft rausblasen kann.

vorne zwei ~800rm lüfter die luft reinblasen und hinten ein temperaturgeregeltes 1500er modell was raussaugt.
durch die staubfilter geht eh einiges an frischluft verloren. damit erzeugt man sicher keinen überdruck.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550*

Es ist doch letztlich egal, durch eine geschlossen Tür ist es schwer frei zu atmen


----------



## Chicho (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550*



> Es ist doch letztlich egal, durch eine geschlossen Tür ist es schwer frei zu atmen


Man kann die Tür doch auch offen lassen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550*

Genau darum kauft man auch solche Gehäuse. Dein Kumpel wird da mal ein wenig experimentieren müssen um die die optimale Lösung zu finden.


----------



## Chicho (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550*



> Genau darum kauft man auch solche Gehäuse


Es gibt auch Leute, die sich so ein Gehäuse nur kaufen, weil die ganzen Anschlüsse oben verbaut wurden sind und sie sich dadurch nicht bücken müssen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550*

Jeder wie er mag, für mich ist es technisches KO wie auch eine Tür


----------



## Chicho (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550*

Mein Kumpel tendiert jetzt zwischen dem Enermax Cluster mit bis zu 1200 U/min und PWM und dem Enermax T.B. Silence PWM mit bis zu 1500 U/min. Ihm kommt der Silence PWM mit bis zu 1500 U/min ziemlich laut vor oder ist der noch leise?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550*

PWM Lüfter sollte er nur nehmen wenn der entsprechende Stromanschluß vorhanden ist, die Lüfter neigen zu Geräuschen wenn die per Spannung reguliert werden


----------



## Chicho (30. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter für Coolermaster Silencio 550*

Er besitzt das ASUS P5G41T-M LX, kann er da überhaupt den PWM Lüfter anschließen? Ich konnte im I-Net keinen Anschluss dafür erkennen, sodass es wohl kein PWM Lüfter werden kann.


----------

